# Leveling Feet/Casters for Bridgeport Mill



## Tmate (Apr 25, 2021)

I recently struggled with how I might lift my newly acquired Bridgeport off its pallet and move it into position. I finally solved the problem by sliding the front off the pallet and mounting leveling feet/casters, then doing the same with the rear of the machine. This also fixes the issue of a substantial slope in my garage floor near the walls.

H&W Machine sells a kit that uses solid bars across under the front and back of the machine, with leveling feet at the ends. My approach was similar, but I used 5" x 2" 1/4" wall rectangular tubing with leveling feet that have integral casters. Since the machine is now 7" taller, I bought a 7" high work platform.  The stability is increased with the wider stance.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 26, 2021)

Good thinking on getting the Bridgeport off the pallet. Killed two birds with one stone. Garage floor slop sucks for machines but do serve the purpose. The 1/4” wall tubing should be fine support for the machine.

Off topic, your avatar, I had the same silver Z. Loved the torque of that LS7. Miss the car. That’s the Z part of “Z2V”


----------



## mchasal (Apr 26, 2021)

Looks good! I've been thinking about doing something similar and the work platform is a good idea to get around the added height. Can you share which model of the Zambus casters you got?


----------



## Tmate (Apr 26, 2021)

mchasal said:


> Looks good! I've been thinking about doing something similar and the work platform is a good idea to get around the added height. Can you share which model of the Zambus casters you got?



I used the Zambus ALC1000FB casters.  They weren't cheap at $58 each, but had a load capacity of 4,400 lbs. for the four of them.  I tossed the bolts that came with them and substituted 3/8-16 grade 8 bolts.  Had to clean up the holes a smidge for them to fit.


----------



## John_Dennis (Jan 16, 2022)

I was fortunate to find some 3/8x4 angle and some giant ball bearing cast steel wheels at my favorite salvage yard.  The big wheels are .25 lower than the small wheels which are the front wheels off of floor jacks.  Since all of the weight is on the center wheels, it is easy to steer.  Balance is adjusted by moving the table in and out.


----------



## greenail (May 16, 2022)

I put footmaster GD-80F on my 3/4 8x36.  it rolls pretty good for having such small wheels.  They are rated 1100lbs per caster.  The original owner also thought to include leveling nuts as in the picture below which are handy.


----------

